# upstate ny - Western Pro-Flo 2 Near Poughkeepsie,N.Y. - AKA Fisher Speed Caster



## playball682 (Oct 28, 2010)

Western Pro-Flo 2 Salt/Sand Sander - AKA Fisher Speed Caster
1 Owner Comes with wiring / variable controller 
plow side mount / owners manual
used very very little ! Everything but truck side hitch mount $1800 Pickup only !!


----------

